# Lake Seminole Navigation



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got my first ever trip to Seminole in 5 days. I'll be launching in Bainbridge and driving down to the main lake. Is it pretty safe to run wide open all the way or are there certain parts and things to look out for? Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Channels are well marked. Just stay inside the green and red and let 'er rip. Stray outside the poles at speed and you may leave a transom or motor foot behind, unless you know the lake. I hit several stumps this week outside the channel but was just putt putting along so no problem. I don't know the water.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Just stay within the channel markers you will be fine. Make sure you stop at wingates restaurant and eat. It's been a while since I have been there but some good eating. Be careful in the lake and outside of the channel markers.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah what they said. You'd need a Ph.D. on that lake to run outside of the channel markers.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Pay attention to the channel markers, Seminole is one lake I would not do without a GPS. Very easy to run aground and watch for stumps or logs.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I do have a hummingbird with GPS and am getting the Hot Maps Premium to ensure a safe trip. Thanks.


----------

